# Florida Keys Marine Santuary



## notnksnemor (Jul 2, 2017)

Anyone have a layman's explanation of the regulations.
Looking to spend the month of January on either Islamorada or Lower Lower Matacumbie with the boat.
I've read the Federal CFR and can't make heads or tails of where or if you can fish or where you can anchor if anywhere.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 2, 2017)

They have mooring buoys I think they are yellow if I remember right where you have tie off instead drop anchor, I was down last year and you can't anchor in certain places such as at alligator light or hens and chicken reefs.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 2, 2017)

You pretty much have to use mooring balls any place they're avaliable, and if not, you must set your anchor in the sand, not on any reef. Several areas are no fishing zones, and I think a couple you can't even drive your boat through.


----------

